
Getting Started with Rails - jmonegro
http://guides.rubyonrails.org/getting_started.html
======
jmonegro
Yeah, but better late than never. However, apparently most of the guides in
RailsGuides emerged from "Guides Hackfest", they just made an attractive,
organized, easy to use site to house them.

~~~
pie
This has been some of the most readable, accessible online documentation I
have seen for Rails since the site was launched (was it 6 months ago? I don't
recall now). It's not an ideal reference, but I always refer new Rails users
to this as a key resource.

I am still surprised by the apparent absence of definitive, useful online
Rails documentation. (Especially when compared with Django's quality online
docs.)

------
timmorgan
This seems at first glance to be a really decent, beautiful (and up-to-date)
tutorial for getting on Rails. A little sad it's taken this long for the basic
beginner documentation to get caught up with the code, though.

